# الكود المصري لاسس تصميم وتنفيذ اعمال المياه والصرف الصحي



## احمد محمد هشام (20 مارس 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/file/245408727/db592296/___97.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/245406995/3ce2c048/___97.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/245400693/fbb67d9c/____98.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/245399875/ebd5c56e/___98.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/245403424/97174a74/____98.html


هذه هي الروابط للمجلدات الخمسة اتمني تستفيدوا بهذا الكتاب 

رائع جدا ومهم جدا جدا ...... نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## osamashaaban (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود المبذول


----------



## حسام333 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخ أحمد وننتظر الجديد .........


----------



## mohammedezzatmahm (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مش فيه اي حاجة ممكن بعد اذن حضرتك اعرف كيفية التحميل جزاكم الله خير


----------



## temo10150 (20 مايو 2011)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## mokh (25 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdelsalamn (28 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

